# Gryffindor



## nikv (Feb 20, 2009)

Wendy posted photos of her adorable Gregory, so I thought I'd post photos of my Gryffindor. Gryff is a fourteen-month-old Traditional Burmese cat. He's very inquisitive and loves playing with his toys!

















Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous (but then I'm biased because one of my cats is also a Brown Burmese) :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

cute.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2009)

He is beautiful, and also very kissable.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mmmmmmm, chocolate!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!! I love his name too. I bet his fur smells yummy....yes I love the smell cats have.


----------



## rdhed (Feb 20, 2009)

The Burmese is one of my favorites and he is a cutie!!

--Allen--


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

It makes me wanna squise it...!!! Very cute cat!!!


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2009)

Gryff is beautiful and I like his name. 

My kitty just packed herself in a box. Well, I mean, she fits just fine but I'm packing and she decided she was okay to go.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

a mini panther!


----------

